# How dead is AC:CF?-NEW POLL POSTED



## Palad][n (Nov 6, 2009)

I've been looking around the forums, and found out that the ACCF and other AC community has pretty much vanished. Barely anyone hosts partys. Barley anyone invites people to do wifi stuff. Etc.

But people are still active in brewster cafe and stuff.

Well, all i want is your opinion

Yay for poles

My argument:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">



			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Paladin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muffun (Nov 6, 2009)

Animal Crossing is getting old.

We need a whole new concept in the game or Tom Nook will be roadkill.


----------



## quincify (Nov 6, 2009)

Lets just say, it's dead here.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 6, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing is getting old.
> 
> We need a whole new concept in the game or Tom Nook will be roadkill.


Well what does super smash brothers do to get its kicks? It started on the N64, then went to the NGC, now its on the Wii, and people love it. 

AC started N GC, then DS, then Wii. WHy dont people love it still?

My argument:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">



			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Paladin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricano (Nov 6, 2009)

It has no point and is super repetitive
What do you think was gonna happen?


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 6, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> It has no point and is super repetitive
> What do you think was gonna happen?


Well you're supposed to watch out for seasons to catch different bugs and fish. and different holidays. It isnt supposed to be a 'main game', but its a game you're supposed to play at least a few times a weak for a nice ten minutes at least. And its fun if you dont play it too much. Its a game that is meant to be played over time and with friends. Scavenger hunts. Letters. everything counts. much more fun when more than 1 person play AC in your town.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 7, 2009)

I think it's sort of dead because it's been out for quite a while, and it's the kind of game that a lot of people get sick of after not too long. But there are still people who play, and those who pick it back up again (like I've been feeling like doing ).


----------



## MygL (Nov 7, 2009)

Almost dead here in TBT D:


----------



## Erin14 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well in AC:CF something is new everyday besides go hang out with ur gamer friends u always wanted 2 talk 2 yall be *censored.4.1* on the wii speak tho yall dont even talk


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 7, 2009)

I added a new poll for the lolz. How many people still play AC?


----------



## Conor (Nov 7, 2009)

I would probably play it if I hadn't sold it :|


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 7, 2009)

OMG ITS PALADIN :O:O:O:O:O

Where have you been? D: Welcome back!


----------



## Zex (Nov 7, 2009)

AC was dead before it came out.


----------



## Joe (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes. and No.
It's old to the players who got it when it got out.
It's new to the new people.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 7, 2009)

Um the game came out a year ago.  Not everyone is going to play it hours a day everyday for an entire year.  People stopped playing ACWW after a while too.


----------



## SamXX (Nov 7, 2009)

I doubt another game is going to be made.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 7, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I doubt another game is going to be made.


Puuuhhhhlease


----------



## JamesBertie (Nov 7, 2009)

i play it when i am bord


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 7, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> OMG ITS PALADIN :O:O:O:O:O
> 
> Where have you been? D: Welcome back!


Ohhhhh heyyyy. Long time no see. I just felt like being on the AC forums again. 
thanks


----------



## Nedrian (Nov 7, 2009)

i haven't logged on here for months, let alone think about animal crossing... for 2 reasons.

1. it takes too much effort for me, someone who hasn't played in a long time, to find old friends that still play, that i can trust to let in my town or whatnot... no one i used to play with still plays, and to find anyone decent to invite to your town you have to come on this site. this site, when i was on it a lot, was way too full of kids wanting to make drama and fight over why their doritos they had for lunch are stale... just ******** and not about the game itself... so, no one to play with = no interest.

2. i bought my wii in new zealand, and being back home... it doesn't really work with the tvs we have here (in america). if i did want to play it would be in black and white for some reason which just sucks. so i don't.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 7, 2009)

Nedrian said:
			
		

> i haven't logged on here for months, let alone think about animal crossing... for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. it takes too much effort for me, someone who hasn't played in a long time, to find old friends that still play, that i can trust to let in my town or whatnot... no one i used to play with still plays, and to find anyone decent to invite to your town you have to come on this site. this site, when i was on it a lot, was way too full of kids wanting to make drama and fight over why their doritos they had for lunch are stale... just ******** and not about the game itself... so, no one to play with = no interest.
> 
> 2. i bought my wii in new zealand, and being back home... it doesn't really work with the tvs we have here (in america). if i did want to play it would be in black and white for some reason which just sucks. so i don't.


Omg it's Nedrian! Everyone's coming back


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 7, 2009)

It's already been a year since its release.  Do you expect us to be playing it 24/7? lol.


----------



## Micah (Nov 7, 2009)

Well...not being able to play wifi limits the fun of ACCF for me. I stopped playing a couple months after I got the game.

I did play today since there are plenty of things left for me to do.


----------



## Pup101 (Nov 7, 2009)

I dont really play at all. I just played on halloween though.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's my opinion:

Whenever a new DLC is released, the fire is lit again.


----------



## VantagE (Nov 7, 2009)

I dont play anymore currently, have not for several months now.

1. Because I am way busy with work and other interests.

2. Because I actually play my old PS1 more then I play the Wii.

3. Lost interest in the game right now, I have no doubt I will continue to play it every once in a while tho.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Here's my opinion:
> 
> Whenever a new DLC is released, the fire is lit again.


Doesn't it depend on WHAT DLC it is?


----------



## sunate (Nov 8, 2009)

Ac is going to eventually fade out. It's the same thing every game basicy.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 8, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Ac is going to eventually fade out. It's the same thing every game basicy.


not super smash brothers or grand theft auto...


----------



## sunate (Nov 8, 2009)

I ment that every AC game is the same basicly.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

"Or Pick one of the following:"


----------



## djherorocks (Nov 8, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 6 2009, 11:39:19 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Animal Forest was the original concept for the popular game we know today. It was only released in Japan but still.


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 8, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 8 2009, 12:39:38 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only reason why super smash and grand theft doesnt die out is because those are fighting games, and you can play a storyline mode game....


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 8, 2009)

gandalfail said:
			
		

> Paladin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well they arnt RPGs. Once you beat the main story you still have fun killing people (GTA), or just making stages and brawling on them (SSBB). 

In animal crossing, there is no storyline, but the content is immense. To 'beat the game', you need to finish your house. Then comes museum donations. Then comes Town donations (Fountains, feathers, bridges, etc) Then comes CATALOG Complete. Once youve done all of these things, you have the right to say there is nothing to do.

Think about it. You need to play every day because there are 3 cracks per day. Maybe the contain a new fossil. Also, what about picking foreign fruit? And Watering flowers?

Catching BUgs? Making constelations? I could go on and on about activities you could do.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 8, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 8 2009, 02:35:58 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All get boring after a while.
Watering flowers and picking fruit is extremely dull.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 8, 2009)

On youtube, Animal Crossing is still going strong.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 6 2009, 11:39:19 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It actually started on the N64.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 9, 2009)

[ said:
			
		

> [][][],Nov 8 2009, 11:12:09 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody already said that and i admitted that i made a mistake but thats not the point...
The point is that alot of other games that are super repetetive get played way more than animal crossing... and i say  why?


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2009)

Oops...


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Oops...


What did you say


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 9, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 9 2009, 07:48:28 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Animal Crossing tries to take chores like watering flowers and make them "fun".
Repetitive + chores ≠ fun.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 9, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Paladin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 9, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 9 2009, 09:38:54 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 9, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 9, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 9 2009, 09:52:40 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 9, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as i said, it tries to TEACH YOU about common aspects of life without being one of those gay learning games. And if you havn't noticed, the fish are in high detail... 
My point is:
THIS IS A SIMULATION of real life, except a place where you can make a difference. Its like sims except more of an 'ideal world'

Its facinating to watch seasons progress as it does in real life.

And these 'chores' are fun if you dont over use them

Quote from Algore (when he was a kid and worked on a farm)

"It was so... different back then. Back then, I hardley knew the differance between working and playing"

This is the aspect that is introduced in the game.

And also, if you like RPGs, or games you advance in, this is a great game for that. 


So my *absolute* point is:
That this game is pretty much real life (in harmony), and if you dont enjoy life, then you might as well not play this game.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 9, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 9 2009, 10:23:16 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to play a game where all you do is live. I do that already. It's called the real world. People are realizing that a video game's supposed to entertain you because it's an escape from real life, and playing a fake real life isn't all that it's made out to be.
At least in the Sims you can do stuff like light people's houses on fire to make it less mundane.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 9, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Animal Crossing is a fantasy world.
Ok?
Let me give you some examples about how its better/ different than the real world
Can you find fossils by just looking at cracks on the ground?
Can you fish and catch one within seconds
Do you ever cut trees down in real life?
Do you buy furnature yet and redecorate your room very so often?
Do you dontate things to the museum very often?
DO you craft your own design (LIKE Ables)
Do you catch bugs?
Do you buy stock (TURNips)?
I could keep on going.
But you get the point

Animal crossing is a MADE UP life
Life enhanced
Like vitamin water- enhanced water.
My point-
You cant REALLY compare this to the real world, but you can in a sence. It has the 'real life' feeling to it. But there are many things that you dont do/cant do in real life

Things that summarize events in real life.
Thats why its best not to play ACCF too much...
You should take 3 fossils every day.

Catch bugs.

Do things that you usually dont/cant do in real life.
If you call being superman a chore, then just get out of here...


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 9, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 9 2009, 10:44:18 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're saying that in AC, you're Superman?
BAHAHAHAHA.
Sure, it's different from the real world, and real life would be exciting if you could do those things, but in a game, they're not fun. Digging up fossils, for instance, in real life would be awesome, but when you press the B or A or whatever button and your character shoves a shovel into the ground to get a fossil, it loses the excitement factor.

Basically, my main point is:
AC is basically a video game that tries to simulate real life. It also tries to enhance real life by adding things you can't do in real life, but reduces them to arbitrary tasks because they can't feasibly pull them off in such a game.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 9, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AC is supposed to be an adventure...

why do you play video games for anyways then? All videogames 'make you escape from life'
Its just the preferance of which games you like.
And it adds a feel to it because its 'simple' yet complex
the complex version is Sims...

and the target for this game is family
Like a 8 year old with a 11 year old sister, and two 40 year old parents
Just an example

But whatever,

You know what.
You're too stubborn.
You win
This game just isnt for you... so you can use every aspect of it against me.



> NEVER FREAKING OWNED IT. Now stop PMing me.



So obviously you dont know how fun it is...

If someone just said SSBB was a platform fighting game, it probably wouldnt make you excited. wHAT WOULD make you excited is playing it.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 9, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 9 2009, 10:55:59 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I owned Wild World. CF is WW with a city slapped on it.

And God knows we need more "family friendly" games.
AC does not allow you to escape from life. It is essential another life where you do nothing but tasks with little reward.

Good night.


----------



## Jarv156 (Nov 10, 2009)

Watering flowers was a chore, but once you had the gold can it wasn't a big deal.

In the new games grass wear changes this, to keep the grass alive you need to water flowers EVERY DAY. It becomes boring and takes from the time I spend on it, if it wasn't such a big deal I would have more time to make money on it.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow this poll is actually going pretty well. I thought it would die off before we got to the second page >.>


----------



## Draco Roar (Nov 11, 2009)

It's gonna be a zombie! o-o


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 11, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> It's gonna be a zombie! o-o


sure is


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 12, 2009)

Aww man wht is it dead now...


----------



## Ricano (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes it's dead.
It's been almost a year.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 12, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Yes it's dead.
> It's been almost a year.


but it hasnt been dead for a year...


----------



## Ricano (Nov 12, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 12 2009, 09:34:51 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not my point
It's dead now.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 12, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh sorry my bad.

Well games like GTA are very old but they are played all the time... wonder why


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 12, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 12 2009, 11:08:29 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You keep asking the same question over and over again.
Maybe it's because they find it more FUN?


----------



## Ricano (Nov 12, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killing is much better then hunting for f0silz


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 12, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 12 2009, 11:08:29 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imo it's because although there's plenty to do in AC, it all starts to get a little repeptitive. ^^; It starts to feel like it's missing something, or maybe that's just me... :\

Whereas with action-y games... I guess it's more exciting?


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 13, 2009)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i suppose the repetetive-ness of punching someone is much more amusing than finding fossils.


----------



## sidorak19 (Nov 13, 2009)

They should have brought back the minigame things like in the original AC.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 13, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Almost dead here in TBT D:


Not dead in MMC, we have quite a few events if we can.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 13, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because the MMC is full of noobs :O


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah.

Didn't you recently join MMC? lmao


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 13, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Yeah.
> 
> Didn't you recently join MMC? lmao


Lmfao no, I'd rather commit suicide.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 13, 2009)

kk, commit suicide then, I can't force you to...


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 13, 2009)

Somewhat Dead. Like everyone said, it became a chore to play because it's too repetitive. Sort of like Runescape.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Somewhat Dead. Like everyone said, it became a chore to play because it's too repetitive. Sort of like Runescape.


I HATE runescape.


----------



## Numner (Nov 14, 2009)

[ said:
			
		

> [][][],Nov 8 2009, 11:12:09 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it was the exact same game xD


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 15, 2009)

I restarted playing after stopping for a couple of months ...


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't see why it's dead. I love that game and I still play it.


----------



## Vivi (Nov 15, 2009)

Since it's the anniversary i started over and made a new town and I play it regularly now


----------



## Rocketman (Nov 15, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> Since it's the anniversary i started over and made a new town and I play it regularly now


we should play online together  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Bloo (Nov 15, 2009)

I play almost every day. I first got the game in September.
However I got ACWW in 2007, and never grew bored, though it was quite repetetive.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 16, 2009)

Bloo said:
			
		

> I play almost every day. I first got the game in September.
> However I got ACWW in 2007, and never grew bored, though it was quite repetetive.


what do u find interesting about repetetiveness?


----------



## Rene (Nov 17, 2009)

mwah, AC was fun, yep it _was_ ..

so i might be one of those pessimistic people 'round here but it isn't as fun as it used to be 
(i guess i haven't played AC since january or so :r )


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 17, 2009)

It was fun until it became a daily chore.


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm playing again. 20-40 minutes a day.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 19, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I'm playing again. 20-40 minutes a day.


Good to see SOMEONE is still alive -.-


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 21, 2009)

nope not anymore


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 22, 2009)

What do you think about AC being dead or alive 
Its dead. Never coming back.  10 (10.3%)   
Its dead. Might resurrect and come back as a zombie.  5 (5.2%)   
Its almost dead. People still do a little wifi but in short time, pretty much no more people will play AC  25 (25.8%)   
Its slightly dead. I mean, the activity isn't nearly as much as it used to be, but its still partially alive  38 (39.2%)   
What are you talking about???? It's as lively as ever  3 (3.1%)   
Its normal. Hasn't increased, hasn't decreased  9 (9.3%)   
What are you saying? The AC community is INCREASING  0 (0%)   
Its alive! So many people do wifi!  2 (2.1%)   
100% alive. And growing  5 (5.2%)   
Total Votes: 97 
 How many people still play AC? If 100% was AC at its full potential, and 0% means that nobody plays it anymore...___ Play it 
0%  3 (3.8%)   
10%  17 (21.5%)   
20%  6 (7.6%)   
30%  10 (12.7%)   
40%  10 (12.7%)   
50%  10 (12.7%)   
60%  8 (10.1%)   
70%  8 (10.1%)   
80%  1 (1.3%)   
90%  2 (2.5%)   
100%  4 (5.1%)   
Total Votes: 79 
 How many minutes do you play AC? 
5 mins a day  8 (13.1%)   
10 mins a day  1 (1.6%)   
20 mins a day  4 (6.6%)   
40 mins a day  3 (4.9%)   
1 hour a day  6 (9.8%)   
2 hours+ a day  6 (9.8%)   
Or pick one of the following:  12 (19.7%)   
30 mins a week  4 (6.6%)   
1 hour a week  4 (6.6%)   
2 hours a week  3 (4.9%)   
3 hours a week  2 (3.3%)   
4 hours a week  1 (1.6%)   
5 hours a week  3 (4.9%)   
6 hours a week  0 (0%)   
7 hours a week  1 (1.6%)   
8 hors a week  0 (0%)   
9 hours a week  0 (0%)   
10+ hours a week  3 (4.9%)   
Total Votes: 61 
 You Use Wifi? 
Yes I use wifi  34 (63%)   
No, I dont use wifi but i can connect to wifi  6 (11.1%)   
No, I cant connect to wifi  4 (7.4%)   
No, I dont have AC:CF  2 (3.7%)   
No, I dont play AC anymore  8 (14.8%)   
Total Votes: 54 
 What do you use TBT for 
AC of cource!  19 (17%)   
Just to chat  26 (23.2%)   
Wifi on Mario Kart Wii  6 (5.4%)   
Wifi on Brawl.  10 (8.9%)   
Wifi on another Wii game  7 (6.3%)   
TO GET ALL MY ANGER OUT GRR  5 (4.5%)   
to make fun of noobs  8 (7.1%)   
AC:CF only  11 (9.8%)   
AC:WW only  3 (2.7%)   
Other  17 (15.2%)   
Total Votes: 112 
 How long has AC CF been dead for? 
1 month after release  2 (6.3%)   
2 months after release  0 (0%)   
3 months after release  2 (6.3%)   
4 months after release  3 (9.4%)   
5 months after release  0 (0%)   
6 months after release  2 (6.3%)   
7 months after release  0 (0%)   
8 months after release  5 (15.6%)   
9 months after release  4 (12.5%)   
10 months after release  1 (3.1%)   
11 months after relase  0 (0%)   
a year after release  1 (3.1%)   
I have no clue  5 (15.6%)   
It never became dead  7 (21.9%)   
Other (write comment if you vote this)  0 (0%)   
Total Votes: 32


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 26, 2009)

Meh this topic is dead...


----------



## Palad][n (Dec 9, 2009)

What do you think about AC being dead or alive
Its dead. Never coming back.	11 (10.6%)	
Its dead. Might resurrect and come back as a zombie.	5 (4.8%)	
Its almost dead. People still do a little wifi but in short time, pretty much no more people will play AC	26 (25%)	
Its slightly dead. I mean, the activity isn't nearly as much as it used to be, but its still partially alive	41 (39.4%)	
What are you talking about???? It's as lively as ever	3 (2.9%)	
Its normal. Hasn't increased, hasn't decreased	11 (10.6%)	
What are you saying? The AC community is INCREASING	0 (0%)	
Its alive! So many people do wifi!	2 (1.9%)	
100% alive. And growing	5 (4.8%)	
Total Votes: 104
How many people still play AC? If 100% was AC at its full potential, and 0% means that nobody plays it anymore...___ Play it
0%	4 (4.7%)	
10%	18 (20.9%)	
20%	6 (7%)	
30%	11 (12.8%)	
40%	12 (14%)	
50%	10 (11.6%)	
60%	9 (10.5%)	
70%	8 (9.3%)	
80%	2 (2.3%)	
90%	2 (2.3%)	
100%	4 (4.7%)	
Total Votes: 86
How many minutes do you play AC?
5 mins a day	8 (11.9%)	
10 mins a day	1 (1.5%)	
20 mins a day	4 (6%)	
40 mins a day	4 (6%)	
1 hour a day	6 (9%)	
2 hours+ a day	7 (10.4%)	
Or pick one of the following:	14 (20.9%)	
30 mins a week	4 (6%)	
1 hour a week	4 (6%)	
2 hours a week	3 (4.5%)	
3 hours a week	2 (3%)	
4 hours a week	1 (1.5%)	
5 hours a week	3 (4.5%)	
6 hours a week	0 (0%)	
7 hours a week	1 (1.5%)	
8 hors a week	0 (0%)	
9 hours a week	0 (0%)	
10+ hours a week	5 (7.5%)	
Total Votes: 67
You Use Wifi?
Yes I use wifi	37 (61.7%)	
No, I dont use wifi but i can connect to wifi	7 (11.7%)	
No, I cant connect to wifi	5 (8.3%)	
No, I dont have AC:CF	2 (3.3%)	
No, I dont play AC anymore	9 (15%)	
Total Votes: 60
What do you use TBT for
AC of cource!	22 (17.1%)	
Just to chat	30 (23.3%)	
Wifi on Mario Kart Wii	7 (5.4%)	
Wifi on Brawl.	12 (9.3%)	
Wifi on another Wii game	9 (7%)	
TO GET ALL MY ANGER OUT GRR	6 (4.7%)	
to make fun of noobs	9 (7%)	
AC:CF only	11 (8.5%)	
AC:WW only	3 (2.3%)	
Other	20 (15.5%)	
Total Votes: 129
How long has AC CF been dead for?
1 month after release	2 (5%)	
2 months after release	1 (2.5%)	
3 months after release	3 (7.5%)	
4 months after release	3 (7.5%)	
5 months after release	1 (2.5%)	
6 months after release	2 (5%)	
7 months after release	0 (0%)	
8 months after release	5 (12.5%)	
9 months after release	5 (12.5%)	
10 months after release	1 (2.5%)	
11 months after relase	0 (0%)	
a year after release	2 (5%)	
I have no clue	6 (15%)	
It never became dead	9 (22.5%)


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 9, 2009)

I haven't played for the last three days because I need to buy more batteries.

>_<


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 9, 2009)

Jesus, stop bumping this damned topic.


----------



## Zilgun (Dec 10, 2009)

I still play like everday.


----------



## Jimmy (Dec 10, 2009)

accf is not as "big" as it used to be but its still there and come Christmas a whole new generation of ac players will get the game


----------



## Zilgun (Dec 19, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I haven't played for the last three days because I need to buy more batteries.
> 
> >_<


Same thing happened to me once. >_<


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 19, 2009)

I used to play it non-stop, now I don't play it at all. I don't know where/how it went wrong, it's just getting old.


----------



## fitzy (Dec 19, 2009)

It's dead.


----------



## Conor (Dec 19, 2009)

I wouldn't say its dead because there's still a lot of people that play it.


----------



## Shiny Star (Dec 19, 2009)

It's normal, I suppose.


----------



## Sakurachan (Jan 1, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I think it's sort of dead because it's been out for quite a while, and it's the kind of game that a lot of people get sick of after not too long. But there are still people who play, and those who pick it back up again (like I've been feeling like doing ).


Its almost dead. People still do a little wifi but in short time, pretty much no more people will play AC.

I do agree, the same does get super boring after a while. But I will play it still


----------



## ChibiKirbyStarWarrior (Jan 6, 2010)

1) I think it needs a STORYLINE.Like the movie kinda, except you acually get to say by to your mom and stuf

2) It depends on who plays it. New players, or people who are totally addicted to ac, it will never be dead for them, Older players (like me), its getting a little boring for.If you played AC from when it started, then it might be getting a little repetetive.

3) Other games such as Brawl, Mario Kart, ect. that are repetive,they arent dead because 1.FIGHTING PPL AND PUSHING THEM OFF A BRAWL STAGE IS FUN
2.You race in Mario Kart.

4) I would say that Nintendo was trying to make a game suitible for the WHOLE FAMILY, not just you.They made a game that is like real life. My Mom usally says," I already pay a morgage in real life, why would I do it in a game?" Because its fun to pretend to be super rich lol.
For me, I play AC, but not all the time. I have other things to do, like homework, drawing, and playing other games.


5)Well, i've made my point, Its dead for some players, but not all players


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 7, 2010)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 6 2009, 11:27:16 PM]I've been looking around the forums, and found out that the ACCF and other AC community has pretty much vanished. Barely anyone hosts partys. Barley anyone invites people to do wifi stuff. Etc.
> 
> But people are still active in brewster cafe and stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nixie (Jan 7, 2010)

FITZEH said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

